# Farmall 400 Transmission problems



## Farmall400 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey I'm new to the forums, so sorry if this isn't in the right place, but I need some help. I have a Farmall 400 (gas) and for no apparent reason the gears just went screwy. I was driving and it was fine. I stopped killed the engine, and when i started it back up, I drove about 50 ft, and it wouldn't go into neutral. now it seems that neutral is 5th gear, and all other gears including reverse are "?" gear. it just bogs the motor down. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Farmall400 (Mar 21, 2011)

Figured out the problem, so please disregard this post =)


----------



## IHPuller450 (May 3, 2011)

did your shifter jump over the forks?


----------



## 400444 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Trans wont shift*

Hi 

My W 400 just developed the same problem today. No warning just either has 1 st anything just wants to kill it when you let off clutch
was able to get it back to the shed in first
Anyway Farmall 400 ,or anyone else, how did you fix the problem?
Appreciate any suggestions
Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Usually is caused by the shifter jumping out of place due to wear. You can usually access it by removing the plate under the shifter column and taking a look. Our 350 does it from time to time, so we have to take it apart and pop it back in the right location.


----------



## 400444 (Apr 23, 2012)

*400 Shifter*

Okay Thanks Country Boy. I will take it apart and give that a try.
I'll let you know how it goes-looks like taking it apart might take some time.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you don't have one yet, I recommend picking up an I&T manual for that tractor. They are like the Haynes manuals, except for tractors instead of cars. It will show you how to do many of the repairs on the tractor.


----------

